# Nothing like a little snow to start the week



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

TIMING... LATE MONDAY MORNING THROUGH EARLY WEDNESDAY MORNING FOR THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING. EARLY MONDAY EVENING THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING FOR THE WIND CHILL WARNING.

* ACCUMULATIONS... 3 TO 5 INCHES MONDAY... 6 TO 12 INCHES MONDAY NIGHT... 9 TO 17 INCHES TUESDAY... AND 1 TO 3 INCHES TUESDAY NIGHT... LEADING TO STORM TOTALS OF MORE THAN 3 FEET IN THE MOST PERSISTENT LAKE SNOWS.

* WINDS... WEST 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 45 MPH.

* VISIBILITIES... NEAR ZERO AT TIMES.

* WIND CHILL VALUES... AS LOW AS 30 BELOW


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Wish I was in your shoes...


On second thought nevermind


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

We call totals like that a "dusting" around here.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnowFakers;1710106 said:


> Wish I was in your shoes...
> 
> On second thought nevermind


You shouldn't wish that, as he's all seasonal. He gets PAID for sitting on his arse, so if it snows, he actually has to work.....

Careful what you wish for....


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

grandview;1710097 said:


> TIMING... LATE MONDAY MORNING THROUGH EARLY WEDNESDAY MORNING FOR THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING. EARLY MONDAY EVENING THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING FOR THE WIND CHILL WARNING.
> 
> * ACCUMULATIONS... 3 TO 5 INCHES MONDAY... 6 TO 12 INCHES MONDAY NIGHT... 9 TO 17 INCHES TUESDAY... AND 1 TO 3 INCHES TUESDAY NIGHT... LEADING TO STORM TOTALS OF MORE THAN 3 FEET IN THE MOST PERSISTENT LAKE SNOWS.
> 
> ...


Yuck... that sounds horrible...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;1710192 said:


> We call totals like that a "dusting" around here.


And during football season we play outdoors,not sit under a dome.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ive heard about "plowing with the storm" Is this a situation where one would want to "plow with the storm"?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Longae29;1710255 said:


> Ive heard about "plowing with the storm" Is this a situation where one would want to "plow with the storm"?


I don't even want to go outside,not that big of a deal to plow with conditions like that.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Need some help? We're only getting "up to an inch" overnight. No more snow forcasted for the week. I can send some trucks up to ya.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

THat sounds like fun


----------

